# Question on steel shanks?



## Froggy (Aug 2, 2003)

For those of us who spend a lot of time on Gaffs or Spikes. Is it way more comfortable to have a steel shank in your boot or not. Is the tall boys 16" the way to go or not. For two years I've climbed with a 10" logger boot with a high heel. Personal preferance I guess. I've been thinking here lately to go with a 16" boot with a steel shank. I've always had a steel toe in my boot. Again personal preference. Is it worth the extra money to invest in a tall boot with a steel shank? 
If so where can you get the best deal in one. I've always believed you need the right tool for the job. We tend to do a lot of removals. So you tend to be on your gaffs for a while. I'd really like to improve the comfort when sitting on my gaffs for a long period of time. Please feel free to give me some detailed advice and maybe some personal experiances.
Thanks,BB


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 2, 2003)

I think the Wesco's are the preferred logger boot with the steel shank. However I am probably wrong.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 2, 2003)

I've worn Wescos for years, but I've since then given up on those super-heavy boots. With the advent of the new style of shoes today having thicker than normal soles, I have found they work as good as the old climbing boots of yesterday.

I currently wear a brand of light boot from Wal-Mart called the 'Commander'. Spurs fit nicely, and they have good traction when climbing without them. I usually get 4 - 6 mo usage at a cost of $40.

A steel shank ain't all its cracked up to be. Especially if your a less than large person - you just don't really need them.

For the record, IMO, Wesco Highliners are the best heavy boot on the face of the planet - you could wade thru piranas in them

My current Wescos cost $300. After about 3 yrs use I had them rebuilt by Wesco for $225 - they do that. And I don't even wear my $550 boots anymore!


----------



## ORclimber (Aug 3, 2003)

I think the steel shanks help. Tried wearing hooks with hi-tech hikers and snow boots and it hurt the bottom of my feet. 

Owned 2 pairs of wesco highliners and won't buy again. They were comfortable to climb in but could never get them waterproof. Also required a lot of maintenance treating the leather to keep it from cracking and attempting to waterproof.

Now using 10" boots w/steel shank made by the American company that used to sew Danners. The company sells to middlemen and puts the middleman's name on the boot, mine say "Work N Wear" They cost $185, are waterproof, require no maintenance, and last almost 2 years. Am due for 3rd pair.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 3, 2003)

a number of high end arbo's who spend a lot of time in gaffs tell me that * the * boot for gaff work is a ice boot

They are designed to take a cleat and keep the foot ridgid.

If you are going to get a top dollar oldstyle logger, look into a 
LaSportiva





Scarpa





Or maybe Ken F. can recomend a brand


----------



## TREETX (Aug 3, 2003)

*Captain Steelshanks*

Sounds like a good pirate name.  

I don't spend much time in my 1972 klein pole spikes with over oiled/dry rotted pads/straps. The Zamberlan/GTX hikers make them feel comfy when I do wear them. 

I would say what ever works for you. Just as long as a heel is present. I had the opportunity of watching a moron in Nikes slip through his spikes. Smooth, real smooth...


----------



## Frans (Aug 3, 2003)

*Whites*

If you want to get a pair of custom made boots go with the Whites.
These are hand made and will last for years.
But really the Wescos are just as good.
When ordering boots from the factory you have a bunch of different options that you can get, from higher to lower heel, different Vibram soles, and choices of leather thickness. You will also notice little details like Milled eyelets, not folded metal hooks for the laces, Bridle leather quality uppers, German #10 Iron leather vamps, leather built up heels, etc.
Take a look at a pair of 6 month old Redwings for example, Check the heel the leather will be blown out and the persons foot will be hanging off the edge of the heel. In addition the leather will have streached out and the laces will be cinched so tight that the edges of the boot will be all the way together.
Think about lace-to-toe or standard box toe. It can make a difference in comfort depending on your foot dimensions.
Your question of higher or lower boots is really not connected to more or less comfort when spuring. The spurs (as you know) have pads for your legs. So a higher boot is more weight thats all. The higher boots are designed for protecting your lower legs from snakes, brush, etc, not additional comfort from spurs. Or to make us look when that fine girl goes by with her thigh highs.
You might try lenghtening your shanks on the spurs so they go as high as possible on your leg. This makes a real difference. Also different spurs are more or less comfortable. Try a pair of Aluminum Bashlins.
As for the steel toe, well to each his own. I cant stand them, IMO they are outdated technology, cause they transfer heat and cold, they will crush your toe in the event you get a, say 1 ton street hole cover plate dropped on them, and they (at least on me) cut into the top of my foot, and add signifigantly to the weight. I have never had a cut from a chainsaw on my toe area, the top of the boot yes but not on the toe. Wesco and Whites, and Redwing all offer an ANSI approved "solastic" toe (hardened plastic) These will rebound in the event of a crushing event and not hold your toes crushed so they have to cut the end of your foot off to get your foot loose.
The new tech. boots that Big John is talking about are good, he is right that they support your foot well, but I will say that they dont hold up as well as good german leather and cut very easily. They are a good disposible boot. But they cost almost as much as Whites or Wesco. If you are wreaking day in and day out leather is the way to go. All high quality boots are rebuildable making them some of the least expensive boots in the long run.
Oh some linemen are specifiying double soles on their Wescos, one flat and one luged Vibram. makes each sole real thick but you can stand for days in spurs. Seems excessive to me but hey, to each his own. They remind me of Lurch from the Addams family.
You could try the metal plates that bolt into some brands of spurs. I think they limit your ankle motion tho. Never tried them myself.
What I notice is the spurs hurt at first but in the job, slinging around a 046 and roping and moving around the pain goes away after awhile
good luck- remember, keep it simple dont overengineer and stay light. After all you still want to be able to talk shi-- after the chunking is done!
Frans


----------



## Ryan Willock (Aug 3, 2003)

You might want to try the Stihl Pro Marks, I have been wearing them for over a year now and love them!!! Very comfortable boots!! Easy to water proof with wax and they have very good traction. They have steel shanks in them and I notice a differance (for the record I weigh 165lbs and climb on buckinghams with the 3 1/2'' gaff), I've tried Carolina lineman boots..... Didn't like them!!! I've also tried climbing in my Rocky Bear Claw hunting boots, not bad at all pretty comfotable really. The Stihl boots should cost you $250-$285 from a dealer, although I just bought a brand new pair on Ebay for $85 including shipping!!!!! Dealer was going out of business. I'm still on my first pair and have a couple of years left in them easy!!! At $85 I just couldn't pass that up!!! sorry for rambling


----------



## Bradley (Aug 3, 2003)

I've said this before on here, get a pair of boots made to work with crampons like JPS said. I've got a pair of LaSportiva Makalu's that I slog around in the mountains in and I've also put them on permanent gaff duty. They are a world above the Wesco's (which I love) for gaff work. NO foot pain, the gaff also stays rigid on the boot due to the sole config. They even footlock pretty good. I've got several friends that also wear LaSportiva's and swear by them.


----------



## jdrslyr (Aug 4, 2003)

I use Buckingham hooks on utility poles which is probably a different setup than what you arbos use but I Like Red Wing Lineman's boots with a steel shank. The steel shank definitely makes a big difference IMO. It's really a matter of personal preference and it's too bad shoe companys won't let you demo boots before you drop several hundred dollars on a pair. The best climbing boot I ever used said Altec on the side of it and had a fiberglass bucket sticking off the end of it. LOL

Good Luck, 
Jeremy


----------



## njarbor (Aug 4, 2003)

i wear chippewas and i love them, they have vibrium soles and it doest bother my feet at all when i use my gaffs . my friend says they are too heavy for him and he wears hiking boots . the only thing i dont like about chippewas is that the heel is too big and you cant footlock with them


----------

